# cheapest biggest feeders?



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

well i know there's large goldfish and they are $.20 for a piece. i was wondering when my rbps get huge, what is a great deal on big fish such as koi. i was wondering size and cost. i'm not planning on feeding my rbps feeders when they get bigger but a treat every once here and there that won't be too costly. i want something like what camotekid had


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Well you could always check LFS like petco and such for fish people have donated/given away. Tell them you'll give them a good home and feed them to your Ps.







Ive seen big 15+ pacus and such go for 10


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I think feeders are the cheapest out there. Ive seen some 5-6 inch koi for 8 bucks but I think it depends a lot on the area youre from.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

go to a bait shop they usually have big minnows for cheap. like 3"to5" for2.50 a dozen but again i live a mile from lake michigan.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

akio525 said:


> I think feeders are the cheapest out there. Ive seen some 5-6 inch koi for 8 bucks but I think it depends a lot on the area youre from.


 here its 10 pesos.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i think i'll just like grow my own freakin pacus. they have 3" pacus here for $.99.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

camotekid said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > I think feeders are the cheapest out there. Ive seen some 5-6 inch koi for 8 bucks but I think it depends a lot on the area youre from.
> ...


 Are you mexican?


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

I agree with evermore. Baitshops will prolly have large, cheap fish.


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> camotekid said:
> 
> 
> > akio525 said:
> ...


 no...he's filipino...


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

boxer that would be a good idea they might even bread?


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

evermore said:


> go to a bait shop they usually have big minnows for cheap. like 3"to5" for2.50 a dozen but again i live a mile from lake michigan.


 definately go to a bait shop , they have every thing that you could possibly amagine!







cheap too, where i live they have large gold fish ,crawldads,every type of worm,chicken liver, quarintine the live bait first,thats were i go to get all my fish grub!


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

hehe rbp3 i dont think so. pacus are too huge to breed. i dont have a spare tank to hold too many pacus. they can get to 24"!?


----------



## oscar man (Aug 25, 2003)

i dont think pacus would be very good feeders. i would just get a small to medium home made pond in my yard and grow the koi that way. if you get it now then by the time your p's are huge the koi will be to. get some small comets or somthing they get pretty big after a while. i had 1 live with my turtle for 2 years before i forgot to feed him and the turtle bit him in half. he started at like 2 inches and grew to like 6inches. you should try that cause it will look good and be a huge feeder tank.


----------

